# Upgrading from D40 to a D7000 lens question



## PlanePilot (Jan 24, 2011)

So I have had my Nikon D40 for several years with the kit lens (18-55&55-200). I want to upgrade but can't decide what to do about the lens. Should I keep what I have or sell the 18-55 and get a kit lens with the new camera? In addition to the new camera i plan to purchase a. 55mm prime lens. 

Thanks,  Rick


----------



## Dao (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you feel that the limitations of the current lenses you have some what limit you from producing the result you want?

If yes, you may need to upgrade the lens(es), otherwise you can use them in the D7000.


----------



## PlanePilot (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess that's what I was wondering. Is the new 18-105 len any better than what I currently have?


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really. All 3 of the lenses you mention are kit lenses (entry-level).


----------



## Ouhei (Jan 24, 2011)

The 18-105 is constructed slightly better and doesn't have a rotating front element (which is better if you want to use filters). But optically it's no better than the 18-55, and it doesn't give you better low light or anything.

If you want an improvment over the the kit, the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 is going to the the best upgrade over the 18-55 kit without breaking your wallet too much.


----------



## reznap (Jan 24, 2011)

PlanePilot said:


> In addition to the new camera i plan to purchase a. 55mm prime lens.
> 
> Thanks,  Rick



55?  I'd go with the Nikon 35mm f/1.8.  It'll give you a 'normal' field of view on the crop sensor and it's a fast, affordable lens.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

reznap said:


> PlanePilot said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to the new camera i plan to purchase a. 55mm prime lens.
> ...


 
+1


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 24, 2011)

Im somewhat in the same position as you, upgrading from the d40x to the d7000. Ive decided im going to go ahead and get the kit lens and probably ditch the 18-55. Your going to have a much wider range with the 7000 kit so you wont need to change as often. Ive also got the 35mm F1.8 love it, you should look into that lens as suggested above.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my Nikon 35mm f/1.8 it's great bang for the buck.


----------



## PlanePilot (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I will probably get the new kit lens and add a 35mm to my collection. Now to find one in stock!


----------



## flatflip (Jan 24, 2011)

I upgraded from the D40 w/ 18-55 to the D7000 w/ 18-105. I'm loving the 18-105's range, physical size, aesthetics & performance. I know it's not as sharp or fast as some but it came in the kit and the kit was the only way to get a D7000 at the time.

Keep your 18-55 because; it works great, you could sell your D40 with it, you can throw your D40 in a backpack for a weekend (please don't throw your D7000 in a backpack) and it's a great backup just in case.


----------

